# Water softener brine tank smell



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

Mix a 1/2 cup of regular non scented bleach in a gallon or more of water and pour it into the water in the salt tank, not through the salt and leave it there until an odor returns. Remember that chlorine damages resins. So... next time use a 1/4 cup but since the water in the salt tank is not added to your water in the house, find something else to worry about or quit smelling the air in your salt tank. lol

You may want to have a Coliform bacteria test done on your water.


----------



## dcgroshek (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks! Water inspection prior to sale of home showed no coliform bacteria...however, no single test is perfect. Should the bleach treatment be performed no more than twice?


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

Get the bacteria test done.

The more chlorine the faster it damages the resin. So only use it infrequently and onlt a couple capful after the initial two times.


----------

